# Drum spoons?



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Met a guy kayaking and he said he had caught his drum with a gold spoon casting in the grassy flats. Wondering if you all have a favorite gold spoon for that purpose? I want to get a few. I had ask him what spoon he was using and he just said “Just a gold spoon” don’t know if it was weed less, treble or what size he was using. He was friendly but didn’t give out a lot of info. He also said he was using gulp shrimp. Any info on spoons would be appreciated.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

In the grass, a gold Johnson minnow ( weedless )1/4 -1/2 oz.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I like the Silver Minnow spoons too. Actually several companies now make a similar spoon, and frankly they all seem to work well. Be sure to sharpen the hooks. I usually fish them with a pork strip trailer. I also like the Nemire's.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

I like the 1/4 oz gold Hopkins with a single hook a lot. Also use a Swedish pimple for pups.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will look them up.


----------

